# Rescue Group needs help



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I recently received an email from GRRCC, a GReat GRoup in North Carolina. We got our Charlie (now at the Bridge) from them. This is an amazing club, here's some info and a link


> The Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC) is a volunteer-staffed, non-profit organization that rescues, and places for adoption, unwanted, abused, neglected, or abandoned Golden Retrievers in the Charlotte, NC area. GRRCC orphans generally come from the local animal shelters, previous owners, or are found as strays.


http://www.grrcc.com/index.htm
And here's the email;



> We are in desperate need of foster homes for at least 2 Golden beauties that are heartworm positive. If you know anyone who can take in one of these beauties for 4 to 6 weeks, please contact ( I removed their names and private ph#s, you can use the link or send an PM or email to me for contact info, Shane)
> 
> In all of last year, we had just 3 HW + Goldens. This year alone, we now have 4 so you can see our need for a quiet home. If you have any questions, please contact us.
> 
> ...


 I hope someone can help them,
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I wish I knew someone in North Carolina.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Update*

They have gotten some people to foster,but still need more help.
Please ask your freinds if they know anybody who can help.
Thank You,
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't know of anyone down in that area.....so I'm pretty useless about that, but please keep us informed.....

Rick


----------

